# Another request on moving out to Dubai



## Derek123 (Nov 4, 2008)

Apologies as I have been trying to ascertain the cost of living in Dubai. 

Without asking the same questions for the 100th time could someone help me with the following.

Do you require medical insurance in Dubai, I read somewhere this is free now for general visits to the doctors! I am covered by my company if I need to see a specialist.

My wife is concerned she will be stuck in the appartment with the kids for the two hottest months in the summer. Does anyone know a good sports club to join and roughly how much does this cost.

Many thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Visit to a doctor are NOT free for expats. Never has been, never will be. Any decent medical plan would cover GP visits (after the excess).

Can't give you any info regarding clubs to join if you don't say where you will be living. This is a pretty big town and trafffic is bad. It is hot in the summer months, but who says you have to be stuck indoors? Just about everywhere is airconditioned and you do adjust. Eventually.


-


----------



## Derek123 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks

I am hoping to move out early in Jan and be close to Jumeria Beach Hotel, guess i will look around there for heath clubs


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Derek123 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am hoping to move out early in Jan and be close to Jumeria Beach Hotel, guess i will look around there for heath clubs


If you are near on on JBR (Jumeria Beach Road) there is a really great (but a bit expensive) club called the Dubai Ladies Club in Jumeria 2. They have loads of activites for women and kids. They have a website (can't remeber it off the top of my head) but if you google it there is all the information your wife could want.


----------



## Derek123 (Nov 4, 2008)

That's great, she will be pleased.  Thankyou


----------



## Derek123 (Nov 4, 2008)

Everytime I think I have all the numbers something else crops up

Is the monthly cosy for Utilities around 500DHS

Anything else you can think of- this is my current guide based on reading forums and investigations.

Annually(DHS)	/	Monthly(DHS)
RENT- 2 BED -180000 /-15000
SCHOOLING 1 CHILD age 5	-42000 /-3500
DUBAI LADIES CLUB -12000 /-1000
FOOD -39000 /-3250
WATER/ELEC/GAS -6000 /-500
INTERNET/TELPHONE	-3240 /-270
CABLE TV -2880 /-240
SOCIALISING TBA 

TOTAL -285,120.00 /-23,760.00 
NO CAR REQUIRED WILL BUY ONE


----------

